# Small batch harvest peculiarities.



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll drink to that! Cheers, J


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This year 2022 I did not harvest much honey.
Bees are wintering OK and they need it.
Still, I got enough to brag of four (4) different honey types I got.
The darkest is still perfectly liquid.
The second darkest crystallized and yet runny.
The two light honeys are thick by now.
Every honey in this row is unique and delicious.
Good stuff - the small batch harvest.


----------

